# Iron Man MK VI and Cylon Raider have shipped from Moebius



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius just announced on their Facebook page that the Iron Man MK VI and Cylon Raider kits have shipped from their warehouse. Should be on store shelves soon!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can hardly wait to see what they look like.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, I was just hunting around for Pics of the Raider. Have any surfaced anywhere? I didn't see any on Moebius's FB page, or a thread here.

And where can we find a led chase set to emulate that front eye light effect?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just paid for my Raider pre-order from Cult's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

There is a picture on Bucwheats site. I am not sure if it is the final product or not.
http://www.bucwheat.com/2k12/2k12.htm
Els


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a good resource page, thanks for the link!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Els said:


> There is a picture on Bucwheats site. I am not sure if it is the final product or not.
> http://www.bucwheat.com/2k12/2k12.htm
> Els


Thanks! That looks great!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Paid for mine to.Now i want to know who's making the moving eye for it Hint ,Hint!!!!! WE MUST HAVE ONE!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Got my Cylon Raider from Cult's today and it looks great as always! The box is deceptively small but the kit will be the same size as the box. No wasted room here and the box is perfect for what's inside. No rattling shifting parts to get damaged in shipping! And the box is sturdy enough to protect whats inside! I wish all hobby kit producers would do that! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

cylon75 said:


> Paid for mine to.Now i want to know who's making the moving eye for it Hint ,Hint!!!!! WE MUST HAVE ONE!


I have some plans afoot - just waiting for the kit to be shipped so I can see what I have to work with... 

Ant


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Antsnest said:


> I have some plans afoot - just waiting for the kit to be shipped so I can see what I have to work with...
> 
> Ant


I can tell you there isn't a lot of room that's for sure, but I do want to see what you come up with. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Els said:


> There is a picture on Bucwheats site. I am not sure if it is the final product or not.
> http://www.bucwheat.com/2k12/2k12.htm
> Els


 
Great link right there. I have that book marked for future referance. The pregnant zombie and Zombie nun kits are, well uhmm...interesting. 

I'd consider buying but if my Italian Catholic wife caught me with those in my possession it may lead to household exile


----------



## dogboy (Dec 14, 2011)

The pose on this one rocks!

Much better than the first version.


----------

